# Tips on patching textured walls interior and exterior



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

I looked and didn't find any threads explaining how to patch interior textured walls, and down in florida when I was doing exteriors, they also have texture, I know that is not drywall, but you guys may also know about that, so I started this thread hoping to get some advice from the pros.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope this helps. I just Googled and found this. Check it out. http://www.ehow.com/how_2275873_patch-drywall-that-has-texture.html


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

If you ever patched a ceiling same principle, what are you trying to match? Knock down , orange peel , splatter? It all depends on the size area also. Sometimes if it is a large area I would just redo the whole wall, or if small just that area and feather out the texture to blend in. I always tell the homeowner this is a patch and I will do my best which I let them know that most would never know its there unless they were aware of it prior. Have done many patches on ceilings where it was decided that the ceiling fixture was in the wrong spot. Have done many on walls also if the electrician screwed up or the plumber had a leak. It is no big deal. You can always experiment on a scrap piece of sheetrock just prior to texturing.


----------

